# Sticky  New Layout, so we need Forum suggestions.....



## scscofield

So what forums do the general populace desire? 
What forums/sub forums do we need to remove?
Is there other sections of the site that need to be pruned/ changed?


My personal thoughts are we should take everything from the 40k focused forums that was created/changed before May 24, 2014 (release of 7th) and shove it into a archive subforum for each section. I know WHF just went through some big changes, we should archive everything from before those changes. I also think that any forum that hasn't been posted in for the last couple years should probably be removed.

Thoughts?


----------



## Serpion5

I'm in agreement with this. There's a lot of things we could stand to change.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Seems like an easy rule to do as a batch job.

And if anyone does have a good reason for a particular 40K/WHF thread not to be archived, we can consider and move manually.


----------



## Kreuger

What impact does moving that content have on our traffic? Does that change indexing? Does that change search engine optimization?


----------



## scscofield

The fact that every link in the rep out thread is broken makes me think that these questions are a moot point.


----------



## Iraqiel

Perhaps add a 30K discussions area? I've always found it odd that despite being called heresy-online we never really jumped at that game.


----------



## scscofield

Bump


----------

